# Dubai Tourist Visa Delay



## prabupk (Dec 22, 2013)

I know am a bit off topic but need some advice.

I am an Indian passport holder working in the UK for the past 5 years. I applied for a tourist visa for my Dubai visit 10 days back via online through Emirates Airlines, but is yet to receive the visa.

I am flying out on 25th December to India from Heathrow with a 3-day stopover at Dubai but I am yet to receive the visa. My brother and his family from UK as well as my parents from India are meeting me in Dubai, and they have got the visa, but not me!

Contacted Emirates, Dubai Visa Customer Support & DNRD in Dubai, and all say the application is in progress!

Can anyone please advise any option to expedite my visa, as I have only 2 more days or to cancel the whole plan?

If I do not get the visa in time (looks more likely) , do I have to change the travel date or can I travel to Dubai and stay in the airport for 3 days for my connecting flight to India?

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Unfortunately you've left your application a bit late, you could've used the the more expensive option which takes 2 days, if i remember correctly.


----------



## prabupk (Dec 22, 2013)

mariot said:


> Unfortunately you've left your application a bit late, you could've used the the more expensive option which takes 2 days, if i remember correctly.


This is not correct. Since I applied 10 days back, the expensive option which you suggest (visa in 2 days) was greyed out and I did not have an option to select it.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

There is a delay for new years. They have visa applications backed up in the system. You might get it, but its unlikely.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

This is utter BS. A country built on tourism can't process visas fast enough? I guess they can't find enough Indians/Pakistanis to do work since the government employees are always on tea breaks and checking messages on their phone.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> This is utter BS. A country built on tourism can't process visas fast enough? I guess they can't find enough Indians/Pakistanis to do work since the government employees are always on tea breaks and checking messages on their phone.


Yes, I am sure you are upset but most people wouldn't apply at the busiest time of the year in the Uk, expecting things to be quick. Most people apply in plenty of time.

Dubai isn't built on tourism - what on earth made you think that ?

Its built on business, and they have plenty of foreign nationals here, and apart from Christmas day all the government offices are open. I suspect you will find the delays are at your end, where you are applying via a third country, which will add extra time to the process.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> Yes, I am sure you are upset but most people wouldn't apply at the busiest time of the year in the Uk, expecting things to be quick. Most people apply in plenty of time.
> 
> Dubai isn't built on tourism - what on earth made you think that ?
> 
> Its built on business, and they have plenty of foreign nationals here, and apart from Christmas day all the government offices are open. I suspect you will find the delays are at your end, where you are applying via a third country, which will add extra time to the process.


Dubai is built on business and that business is tourism. I think that because that is what they keep shoving down everyone's throats.

It is not on my end. I applied via a Tourism Agency some 2 weeks back and their website and also others I have spoken to say that are quick (taking only 3-5 days to get the visa). Not the case here.... 

They claim that immigration is backlogged with applications, but if this country doesn't celebrate Christmas (or at least the government sector employees don't since they are GCC and/or Arab(i.e. Muslim), then why is their a backlog? I can understand that Europeans want to escape the winters in their country and come south, but most European nations don't need a visa to visit the UAE. I don't suspect individuals are escaping the mild temps in there countries, so if aside from Christmas the government is open then what is cause for the backlog? Why can't they process the visas in the time they promise?

Also, Emirates Airlines claims (speaking to employees in the Dnata building on SZR) if you buy a airline ticket with them that they can get you a visa within 3 days. They can't deliver, so why make the promise?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

indoMLA said:


> Dubai is built on business and that business is tourism.


Sorry old sport but complete tosh. Dubai is not Malaga with sand. Its a massive business hub and that pays for everything - the holiday stuff is nice but it really isn't what drives the place. You would know that if you drive around and saw 90% of the buildings are homes and businesses and not holiday resorts. Sure there are some nice hotels, but it is not driven by holidaymakers.

You clearly believe that people are just delaying your application for the heck of it. If its late its late - don't take it personally. Its not your country and for all you know you may not be granted a Visa. Its not three days and let everyone in. Some may take longer and some never get one.

And you can get a visa in three days but maybe, just maybe, that doesn't apply to everyone. And maybe when you apply via Emirates it is three days, because they prioritise their own agencies and not third party agencies operating in one country with an applicant from another country wanting to go to yet another one.


----------

